# I was happy with my skate banana until I tried my friends board. Can u guys help me?



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The banana is garbage. It is good to learn on but once your skill level comes up you easily out grow the banana, or any full rocker board. 

Look for a medium to medium stiff all mountain board with some camber in it. camber rocker camber, rocker camber rocker. 154 in size. Also make sure it has a twin side cut. Directional twin or true twin.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like you want an all mountain twin?

K2 Happy Hour
NS Proto

In that range of boards?

At your weight you don't need something much stiffer imo.

Then again I have no idea how stiff a TRHP is, maybe you're looking for a 2x4 with rails


----------



## e.honda (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey man, I'm new here but I know a few things about the SkateBanana. While I do love it, there are plenty of alternatives if you're going to be staying out of the park.
Have you looked at the rocker lines on the Rome boards at all?
With something like the Rome Factory Rocker you get some rocker tech. Its going to float in the powder and have some tip and tail pressure for speed just like the TRS. 
All that being said...the TRS is a pretty awesome board.
Here's some info on the RFR Rome FR Snowboard



overflow said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm a brazilian guy that moved to Switzerland 3 years ago, which was when I started to snowboard. I had quite a good improvement, especially due the fact that I could go to the mountains a lot during winter (every weekend let's say).
> 
> ...


----------



## overflow (Dec 28, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> The banana is garbage. It is good to learn on but once your skill level comes up you easily out grow the banana, or any full rocker board.
> 
> Look for a medium to medium stiff all mountain board with some camber in it. camber rocker camber, rocker camber rocker. 154 in size.


Yeah, although I have that unconditional love for the Banana because was the board that I learnt everything. Also, my friend still takes the Banana when we go to the park to try new stuff. 
On the other hand, once my friend started to do some basic tricks with his new board, I've noticed he became much better.

But like you said, I totally feel now that the Banana is "holding" a bit my progress.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I also owned the Banana years back. I bought into all the hype and thought it was awesome. Same experience as you, I rode a buddies board and I just couldn't believe the difference. I immediately bought a Never Summer SL and it changed my world. I can't even explain properly how many different areas of my riding improved on my first day on the new board... I now hate the banana for holding me back.
:hairy:


----------



## overflow (Dec 28, 2011)

I looked the NS Proto HD

Proto HD

This board seems to be very popular here. Does anyone that had/have a banana also have the NS Proto HD?

Despite the camber (Proto is C-R-C and Banana only R), is there main differences? The magne-traction or something similar also exist on that board?

I was thinking in get a new board and that way have 2 boards, on for when I go to park (banana) and the other when I feel more like riding, but apparently that Proto HD can do the job for both situations, is that correct?


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

I had the trice rice pro 154 and proto 154hd. I sold the trice pro, the proto did everything the trice did and was quicker edge to edge for me. It was a more enjoyable ride. magnetration is prob better on ice but I didnt see alot of that up here


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Different boards have different purposes. That's why you need a quiver.
If I live in CO I would have at least three boards. One all mountain, one park, and one for the magical powder days.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah full rocker sucks. But it's great to learn because you never catch an edge.

Pretty much anything will be an improvement...... if you like the rocker between the feet then all those boards mentioned above are ok.

If you prefer the feel of camber and a much more well-rounded board then: Salomon Assassin, Yes Greats or Endeavor Live.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

overflow said:


> I looked the NS Proto HD
> 
> Proto HD
> 
> ...


Yes, I rode both. Owned the Skate Banana and rode the Proto extensively. Banana is superior in virtually every respect IMO.
And no, Proto does not have Magnetraction.

Since you already have the Banana why not complement it with a more directional freeride board for a mini quiver of 2? Unless that is impractical for you it should be better than one compromise board


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

coming from camber, had a skate banana for 1/2 season...generally hated the thing but it did teach me to turn on a dime. Gnu Rider's Choice would be my recommendation


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I also had a Proto HD. It is a 1,000x better than the banana. Literally a 1,000. Unless you can't ride... NO even then it's still better.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I've owned a Skate Banana and a TRice.
The banana should stay in the park as far as I'm concerned.
The TRice is a terrific all mountain freestyle board and may suit what you want it for.
But I strongly recommend the Lib Tech TRS.
The XC2 profile on the TRS is more stable than the C2 profile on the TRice, but it is still loose enough to be easy to ride.
All three boards have full magnetraction if you want that, and all are true twins.
Finally, the TRice only comes in mid/wide widths. The TRS is available in narrow, regular, and wide widths.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> I've owned a Skate Banana and a TRice.
> The banana should stay in the magazines, internet, rental and imaginary lands.


fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well then. As has been started already, the SB actually generally sucks.

Now, the T.Rice generally is mediocr as is the Proto everyone here shits themselves over.

What I recommend you look at:
If you you want to stay with RC and Mag look into Niche. The Aether will be similar to the TRS, the Story similar to the Rice, but with the added benefit of Basalt which is in the T.Rice HP. Both ride with more life and snap than the Mervins. If you're looking at a Proto I would point you over to a Flow Era or Rome Agent Rocker. If you're curious to check out anything with camber between the feet look at Ride Burnout, Yes Greats or Typo, or a K2 Happy Hour. If full camber the Ride Helix, Burton Custom Twin, or Flow Whiteout.


----------



## overflow (Dec 28, 2011)

Not sure if I got it right, but :

I could get a NS Proto, which is also an all mountain board, I can easily do park, I can ride fast and it won't shake, but :
- Since is an all mountain board, it won't be as easy as the banana in the park and it won't be as good as a TRice, TRS on the pist.
But still, is 1 board that can do all quite good. Not excellent, but quite good.

Or I keep the Banana that do excellent in the park and get a TRice or TRS that do excellent on the pist?

Considering that my level is not absurd, I'm not even sure if I would benefit from the "excellent" factor. Perhaps a board that I can do all might be easy for me, as I don't have to take always 2 board with me and etc.

In this case, the NS Proto do better than the SB in the pist? It probably does because of the Camber-Rocker-Camber.

But in the park or to try my ugly 360's on the sidehits and etc? It's a huge difference from the Banana, which allows me to still do things wrong and don't fall?


----------



## overflow (Dec 28, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> I've owned a Skate Banana and a TRice.
> The banana should stay in the park as far as I'm concerned.
> The TRice is a terrific all mountain freestyle board and may suit what you want it for.
> But I strongly recommend the Lib Tech TRS.
> ...


I've been reading the difference between the Lib Tech TRS and the TRice, but still didn't really get it.

Ok, I saw on the website the difference between them :
- TRS Horsepower XC2 BTX Snowboard 2015-2016 | Lib Tech
- Travis Rice Pro HP C2 BTX Snowboard 15/16 | Lib Tech

But I don't know what's the pratical difference of those camber changes.

Comparing to the TRice HP (that I rode it already from my friend), what's change on the TRS? It's more stiff? It's better for park? 

Thanks for the help man, really appreciate!

Wish I could take you all to a barbecue with surf in Brazil!

Cheers!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

It's your board.... Demo, ride it for yourself and decide what you like. That simple.


----------



## overflow (Dec 28, 2011)

KansasNoob said:


> It's your board.... Demo, ride it for yourself and decide what you like. That simple.


Booooh...

Unfortunately I can't do that where I live/the place I go. Even to get any of those boards, I have to import from Germany...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The banana is no good in the park either. It washes out if you land a little weird on big kicker rather than saving you and pushing you back forward, it doesn't lock on to rails like a flat camber would and its doesn't have wrapping metal edges and it has a fragile top sheet that will get eaten up in the park when you hit boxes and rails wrong. Sell that board or use it as a rock board if you have snow around you. 

Was riding the Proto and the Happy Place last season and they both do great in the park and all mountain. The Happy Place is super forgiving on spins, butters and really fun on rails and boxes. The Proto can do the same but is a hair more catchy on spins but is more stable on landings (there will always be a trade off). It has a different profile and is just a blast all over the mountain. 

Look at the profiles, flex and construction of the boards we are talking about and pick a board within that category. K2, Nitro, Slash, YES, Never Summer, Burton, Salomon, Capita. all make good options.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

1. Don't get a Proto. It's going to fold in half in 6 mos just like your Skate Banana

2. Consider the dampening. You are riding a very damp board, and tried a Rice which is even more damp. Going to K2, Captia, Yes, etc is going to feel like a world of difference. So if you like that damp feel, consider boards with outstanding dampening.

You are on the right track. GNU, Lib Tech, Ride, Never Summer all make very damp boards.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

But like Nivek said, stay away from Proto. It will be a pile of mush in 6 months. Seriously, the very first 2 years, really good board. Recently? Ride one with 20-30 days on it. No pop, too soft for CRC to be efficient. If you want a NS, there are better all mountain options. Proto sucks, and I've ridden many model years. I can't give the board back fast enough.


----------



## overflow (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys.

I'm really considering the Lib Tech TRS HP at the moment.

It seems to be a great board that fits my needs.

I'll keep in touch, still reading a lot about it.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

overflow said:


> But I don't know what's the pratical difference of those camber changes.
> 
> Comparing to the TRice HP (that I rode it already from my friend), what's change on the TRS? It's more stiff? It's better for park?


The XC2 contour on the TRS has longer camber zones under foot than the C2 contour on the TRice. This makes for a more stable ride. The shorter but higher amount of rocker between the bindings still keeps the board "looser" than a board with full camber.

Last year a friend and I switched boards for a couple of runs. He had the older version of the TRS with the C2 contour while I had my TRS with the XC2 contour. We both recognized the difference right away. Mine was more stable, his was looser. He preferred his, I preferred mine. We're both happy.:happy:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The TRS HP is basically a scam. $700 for an extruded base is ridiculous. If you want that nasalt contruction, again, Niche Story.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty sure they are putting basalt in Capitas for 550 now. And those boards have a lot more snap. It's a sliding scale. More damp = less pop


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

If you still want to stay with Lib I'd suggest one with C3 like a Dark Knife or a GNU Billygoat. Then just keep the Banana for those park days.


----------



## overflow (Dec 28, 2011)

freshy said:


> If you still want to stay with Lib I'd suggest one with C3 like a Dark Knife or a GNU Billygoat. Then just keep the Banana for those park days.


My idea is to sell the banana if I get the TRS, that's why I'm leaning to get something more "in between".

@Nivek, I don't find that board to buy here in Europe. Checked on the website the european dealers and none of them have it.

Not sure if that is the basalt construction, but the TRice HP of my friend was quite light comparing to my Skate Banana.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

overflow said:


> My idea is to sell the banana if I get the TRS, that's why I'm leaning to get something more "in between".
> 
> @Nivek, I don't find that board to buy here in Europe. Checked on the website the european dealers and none of them have it.
> 
> Not sure if that is the basalt construction, but the TRice HP of my friend was quite light comparing to my Skate Banana.


Yeah, unfortunately Niche is really difficult to find in Europe, I've been looking for them myself. However Sport Conrad has them...but they're decently expensive.

Also, you should know that Lib and Never Summer are American produced boards and as such, there are both American salaries and European customs slapped to all of their prices. Do yourself a favour and find a good board produced in Europe or China. Rossignol make boards with magnetraction, Nitro and Flow make good boards in general (or so I've heard).



F1EA said:


> But it's great to learn because you never catch an edge.


Oh really?


----------



## overflow (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm pretty much decided by the Lib Tech TRS 154.

There is a shop near my home that sells. A bit pricey, but like everything in Switzerland anyway, and it's ok, as I really like the brand.

Any bind suggestions to go with that? I'm looking for something with very good quality, as I pretend to have this gear for a few good years. Price is not so important.

Is Burton Cartel 2016 a good choice?

My previous board/bindings were that:
Board: Lib Tech Skate Banana Wide 156
Bindings: Burton Cartel Toxic Green M


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Whoa now you're Swiss? Don't want to rock the boat last minute but you really should check out West Snowboards. Made in Switzerland by Swiss dudes. Haven't tried one yet but know one of the guys involved and if his boards are anything like his riding then they are rad. You guy's don't do shit anything do you?

http://www.westsnowboarding.com/


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Also, you should know that Lib and Never Summer are American produced boards and as such, there are both American salaries and European customs slapped to all of their prices. Do yourself a favour and find a good board produced in Europe or China.


Doesn't matter. We'll also pay customs for any board comming from EU (e.g. NS Chairman, Jones Flag, Burton Landlord, Rossi XV, Nitro Pantera, Lib T-Rice pro... all cost the same here +/- some bucks - OP: no boards recommendations; only brands/decks as examples I happen to know the prices). Only Swiss boards will come without customs but there you pay Swiss salaries... :eyetwitch2:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

neni said:


> Doesn't matter. We'll also pay customs for any board comming from EU (e.g. NS Chairman, Jones Flag, Burton Landlord, Rossi XV, Nitro Pantera, Lib T-Rice pro... all cost the same here +/- some bucks - OP: no boards recommendations; only brands/decks as examples I happen to know the prices). Only Swiss boards will come without customs but there you pay Swiss salaries... :eyetwitch2:


Ah, of course. I should have thought of that. Well then.


----------



## overflow (Dec 28, 2011)

Does Burton Genesis Binding makes a good match with Lib Tech TRS?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The Genesis is soft and comfortable. I'd go with the Malavita.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

overflow said:


> Does Burton Genesis Binding makes a good match with Lib Tech TRS?


stick with the Cartels. one of the best bindings for a reason.


----------



## overflow (Dec 28, 2011)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> stick with the Cartels. one of the best bindings for a reason.


I have the feeling that the Genesis is more comfortable. With that square thing on the highback and on the straps too. Perhaps is just a feeling?


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

overflow said:


> I have the feeling that the Genesis is more comfortable. With that square thing on the highback and on the straps too. Perhaps is just a feeling?


they're both incredibly comfortable. 

I had both. I sold the Genesis because they felt too soft to me. I prefer the response and feel of the Cartels over the Genesis. 

This is just me. I've had 4 pairs of Cartels and one pair of last year's Genesis.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I second Nivek's comments and would not get a Lib HP board in Europe based on the price. You can probably get 2-3 boards that are just as good or better for the price of 1 of those. 696 euros for that thing is just crazy. If you're looking to spend that much, it should be on a custom Virus or something, not a factory stick.

Cartels are also a good safe choice if you don't already know what you want. They won't hold you back or be too aggressive for anything really. There are probably better options but unless you try them you're probably gambling.


----------

